# Blueberry Baked Oatmeal



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2022)

*Blueberry Baked Oatmeal*

5c  Blueberries, fresh or frozen (frozen will add significant cooking time)
2.5c rolled oats (Do Not Use Instant or Quick Oats)
1c chopped nuts, pecans or walnuts (optional)
1-3/4c brown sugar, packed
1-1/2T ground cinnamon
1/2t ground nutmeg
2t baking powder
1t salt
2t vanilla extract
4 eggs, whisked
2.5c milk
6T melted butter

*Crumble Topping *(optional)
1/2c flour
1/2c brown sugar
1/2t cinnamon
3T butter, room temp
Mix dry ingredients, cut in butter

Preheat oven to 350°
Butter a 9x13 baking dish.
Whisk wet ingredients together
Mix dry ingredients together
Combine both and stir well.
Fold 3c of blueberries into mix, pour in buttered baking dish, top with other 2c of berries.
Bake approx one hour, or until a toothpick comes out clean.
(Frozen berries will significantly extend cooking time.)
Let cool for 15 minutes
Serve with either ice cream or Greek yogurt.
You can cut this in half for an 8x8 baking dish.

Our bushes just keep'em coming 
This dessert is even better served cold a day or two later after the sugar and spices have time to meld nicely.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2022)

That looks delicious! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm wondering what some crumble topping would be like on this.
Mix all the berries in the batter and put the crumbles on instead.
Yum!... Next time.


----------



## xray (Jun 26, 2022)

That looks great Chile! That’s something I need to try with the oatmeal.

With the crumb topping, I bet it would be just like a blueberry buckle, so it will be delicious!

I’ve been asking the wife to make some buckle, I’ll have to get her to make this version instead.


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 26, 2022)

I'm not huge on sweets - but blueberry whatever doesn't go to waste around me.  That looks almighty damn good and I will be picking up a couple of containers of blueberries at Sam's this next weekend.  

I had a neighbor that grew them at my old house.  I felt kinda guilty after she found out that I was a blueberry nut because she brought over what must have been 2 gallons in a 2 week period.  I told her that I didn't want to take all of her berries - she just laughed and told me she was out of room in her freezer and that mine would also be full soon because her plants churned them out like mad. 



Something that isn't nearly as 'healthy' but is delicious is to take about 4 cups of blueberries and put them into the bottom of a 9x13 pan.  Sprinkle a box of cake mix over the top of them then take 2 sticks of melted butter and drizzle it over that.  Bake about 30-40 minutes at 350.  It's so dam rich you can't eat much but cutting it with unsweetened freshly whipped cream is money. 


One question - is it 4 or 5 cups berries total?  Not that I don't often add extra blueberries - because, well....blueberries lol.



> *"Fold 3c of blueberries into mix, pour in buttered baking dish, top with other 2c of berries."*


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 26, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> I'm not huge on sweets - but blueberry whatever doesn't go to waste around me.  That looks almighty damn good and I will be picking up a couple of containers of blueberries at Sam's this next weekend.
> 
> I had a neighbor that grew them at my old house.  I felt kinda guilty after she found out that I was a blueberry nut because she brought over what must have been 2 gallons in a 2 week period.  I told her that I didn't want to take all of her berries - she just laughed and told me she was out of room in her freezer and that mine would also be full soon because her plants churned them out like mad.
> 
> ...


Oops!  Yes, that is supposed to be 5 cups total.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 26, 2022)

Two great recipes in one post. They both sound super delicious.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks great,John.  I agree that putting a crumble topping on it would really send it over the top.
Gary


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 1, 2022)

Blueberries are in season after all.  We just picked good sized bags yesterday...


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 1, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> Blueberries are in season after all.  We just picked good sized bags yesterday...


Yes'sir, my bushes are still producing very well.
We've been getting decent light rains about every other day and the berries are plump and juicy.


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 1, 2022)

Nice -  we have bushes too - only two young bushes though and only enough for a medium sized bowl.  Had to go to the farm for the rest haha


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 1, 2022)

Holy cow that looks astounding!! I keep thinking about adding some blueberry bushes.


----------



## YooperSmoker (Jul 2, 2022)

still waiting for blueberries up here
looks like a bumper crop on the low bush berries this year  [gravel berries]
have to try out your recipe [looks good]

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks Great Chile!!
Mighty Tasty!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 4, 2022)

Recipe has been adjusted for a firmer texture.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 1, 2022)

Hmm.  I have some Blueberries I need to use up.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 16, 2022)

Time to make this happen.   I have blueberries that need to be used.  I going to use Truvia Brown sugar to lower the carbs.  Should work good.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 16, 2022)

Looks great, I aint a baker but have read to flour your berrys so they will float and not sink to the bottom as bad. Haven’t tried that but sounds feasible lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2022)

I love most anything blue berry, so you gotta know I'll be trying that real soon.
Gary


----------



## Hijack73 (Dec 19, 2022)

I made it several times this summer - it's dam good stuff.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 25, 2022)

Holy cow son! Made this today for Christmas dinner. Great great great! Now I’m thinking… wonder how it would be with strawberries?  For sure had my kitchen smelling good when it was cooking!

Jim


----------

